# Section C ?



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Okay so I went to file on TurboTax and filed my 1099-NEC for Door Dash. After putting in the info TurboTax is requiring I fill out a Section C form. However I have none of the information to fill out this form.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you talking about Schedule C? That’s where you list income and expenses from self employment. If the net income from Schedule C is at least $400 you will also need to fill out Schedule SE.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Am I the only person that had a moment of dyslexia and read this as "C section" and thought, Oh God, move it to the politics forum


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Am I the only person that had a moment of dyslexia and read this as "C section" and thought, Oh God, move it to the politics forum


And here i was thinking "section 8"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ashlee2004 said:


> Am I the only person that had a moment of dyslexia and read this as "C section" and thought, Oh God, move it to the politics forum


I missed that one.&#128514;


----------

